# S5 4.2 V8; Good or Nightmare?



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

This brute of a power house, is it a wise buy or a money pit in terms of ownership :?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's a few reviews to have a look through. Parker's seem to favour it most. It's always going to lose marks with a thirsty lump like that but I reckon it makes up for it eleswhere.

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/s5/7286/audi-s5-v8-review

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-review ... 07-review/

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/content/car ... ert-review

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/s5/coupe

http://www.parkers.co.uk/audi/a5/s5/review/


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Stiff for taking the time to reply; can't believe no one else has any experience, or thoughts on what must be an M3 alternative :?

I'll read those links with interest [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I owned one for 2 years.

The fuel (I averaged high-20s mpg but I have a fuel friendly commute) and road tax costs are known up front, so I'll ignore those.

In my experience, which clearly isn't statistically representative (!), the problems I had related to ancillary items such as keyless entry, door handles in general, window regulators, etc. They were things I was able to fix myself relatively cheaply but it did consume a fair few Sunday afternoons!

Overall, there were no big unexpected bills and the car lost very little in terms of depreciation in my two years' ownership.

As you mention in your first post, effortless power and torque... it was a great car. Stock exhaust is a little quiet though.


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Owned one from new for the past 8 years, overall I've been happy with the car and it's by far the longest I've ever owned a car but for me a few things to look out for and consider -

Thirsty on oil
Around 22 miles for journeys around the doors
High tax
Poor and sensitive electrics (keyless sensors on the handles have went numerous time, window regulators went numerous times, fuel flap solenoid)
Weak clutch (changed at around 35k but known as a common thing to go)
Cabin has always had a few rattles
Doors always get frozen stuck if left outside in the winter
Not really that fast


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks folks, that's the sort of response I was after; real ownership and proper knowledge. I would not have even considered door handle/electrics :?

Much appreciated.


----------

